# Vapefly galaxies gear wheel



## Spongebob (4/4/20)

All the peeps with the galaxies rta please advise? I keep reading about a 5 position and 8 position gearwheel control but mine only has two settings each side? Am I missing something? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (4/4/20)

Instead of settings, think of 8 air flow combo's
I open, otherside closed
II open, otherside closed
III open, otherside closed
IV open, otherside closed
I open, III open
I open, IV open
II open, III open
II open, IV open

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (4/4/20)

Yeah i gathered as much but most reviews I checked online talked about 3 one side and two on the other?  So was just checking I didn't get a dud atty? Is it indeed two and two? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

